# The Pump Room - Halifax - June 2015



## degenerate (Jun 19, 2015)

The pub was built in 1791 and pre-dates most of the other buildings round the area by at least half a century. Previously known as the Druids' Arms then renamed the Overdraught and finally the Pump Room.
It is now due for demolition to make way for a new shopping centre.

This has always been locked down tight but now demolitions underway an entrance has opened up, so I later returned with Merkal Jackson only to find out on this occasion we were too late and everything’s been emptied.


11304338 by degenerate, on Flickr

The beer cellar:


DSC01875 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01878 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01881 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01883 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01884 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01886 by degenerate, on Flickr


The main bar:


DSC01888 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01893 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01896 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01899 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01891 by degenerate, on Flickr


DSC01903 by degenerate, on Flickr

This shower was in an upstairs room.


DSC01905 by degenerate, on Flickr


Thanks for looking.


----------



## mookster (Jun 19, 2015)

'The Overdraught' is a great name for a pub.


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2015)

Another pub bites the dust.


----------



## Tizzme (Jun 19, 2015)

So is "closing down"


----------



## degenerate (Jun 20, 2015)

Tizzme said:


> So is "closing down"



yep, it's soon to be a car park for a badly placed new shopping centre


----------

